# 2015 Rogue SV.. just bought.. Can I get GoogleMaps navigation?



## Glockjock (Mar 23, 2018)

OK, forgive the "newbie" post but I'm so new to this awesome '15 Rogue SV that I haven't even had time to sit down and read the manual..(but will hopefully over weekend!).. 
In meantime, since I drive Uber/Lyft part time (after my regular work job), is it possible to get GoogleMaps to display and navigate on the display /connect feature?... Does satellite fade/disconnect/fail often? Occasionally?.. etc etc etc..So many questions, I know, but just pressed for time (shoveling FOUR snowstorms in MARCH in New England will do that to a guy LOL)


----------

